# Croatian (BCS): Nema problem(a)



## ermannoitaly

re : nema problem(a)

Hi
nema problem or nema problema ?
Is this expression Croatian ?
Can one find same expression in other slav(ic) languages ?
Thank you for your attention.
Best regards
Ermanno


----------



## Maroseika

ermannoitaly said:


> re : nema problem(a)
> 
> Hi
> nema problem or nema problema ?
> Is this expression Croatian ?
> Can one find same expression in other slav(ic) languages ?
> Thank you for your attention.
> Best regards
> Ermanno


Russian: нет проблем (n'et prablem).
However in all slavic languages this expression is a calque (loan translation) from the English.


----------



## Vladislav

It sounds Western Slavic languages to me. 

 As for Russian, it means "no problem" in a colloquial way.

 Problem nema or nema problema - no problem


----------



## niko

I wonder wether it's possible as well in Polish "Nie ma problema !". It doesn't sound odd to me


----------



## jazyk

I don't think so, because the genitive of problem in Polish is problemu.


----------



## niko

jazyk said:


> I don't think so, because the genitive of problem in Polish is problemu.



Aha. It's dative then. You're probably right anyway


----------



## Thomas1

niko said:


> I wonder wether it's possible as well in Polish "Nie ma problema !". It doesn't sound odd to me


 



jazyk said:


> I don't think so, because the genitive of problem in Polish is problemu.


It is possible in Polish.  You hear it from time to time. I would guess people use it because it rhymes with _ma_. I also heard people use _ne ma problema_ in Polish (but even rarer than the former one).

Bear in mind that it does sound (a little) uneducated, and most people would use jazyk's version: _nie ma problemu_. 


Tom


----------



## Kriviq

It is Bulgarian:
няма проблем - niama problem - no problem
нема - nema = niama - slang


----------



## Athaulf

ermannoitaly said:


> re : nema problem(a)
> nema problem or nema problema ?
> Is this expression Croatian ?



Both expressions are valid Croatian, but they mean different things:
_
Nema problema._ = _No problem._
(Used very frequently in everyday speech, just like the equivalent English phrase; literally it would mean "There are no problems.")

_Nema problem._ = _[He or she] doesn't have [a/the] problem._
(This one sounds a bit vague and strange without a context.)


----------



## natasha2000

Athaulf said:


> Both expressions are valid Croatian, but they mean different things:
> 
> _Nema problema._ = _No problem._
> (Used very frequently in everyday speech, just like the equivalent English phrase; literally it would mean "There are no problems.")
> 
> _Nema problem._ = _[He or she] doesn't have [a/the] problem._
> (This one sounds a bit vague and strange without a context.)


 
The same goes for Serbian and Bosnian.


----------



## Jana337

You often hear "nema problema" in colloquial Czech although it is not correct. Now I am glad I finally know where it comes from - Czech tourists apparently imported it. 

Jana


----------



## sokol

Jana337 said:


> You often hear "nema problema" in colloquial Czech although it is not correct. Now I am glad I finally know where it comes from - Czech tourists apparently imported it.
> 
> Jana


Austria also imported this.  (That is of course, "Nema problema = no problem".)

Here however certainly the loan was taken over from migrants:
There are great Serbian, Bosnian and Croatian communities living in Austria (especially but by no means exclusively in Vienna), and "nema problema" is even used in Austrian colloquial speech - by Austrians who don't speak BCS at all.  This of course is substandard in Austria, and I haven't heard it in the last decade as often as I used to - but it's still used.


----------



## Latinoamericana

It's nema problema.
I don't know about other slavic languages, but it's the same thing as "No problem" in english for example.


----------

